# August 2010 Throwdown  Voting Poll



## sumosmoke (Sep 1, 2010)

We had 2 creative entries this month for the Brisket Throwdown!

_*This poll will be open for 7 days and the last day to vote is 9/7/10.*_

Entry #1: Brisket Mozzarella BBQ Cups, burnt ends sandwich, bovine candy








Entry #2: breakfast of champions,,smoked brisket hash, smoked brisket sandwich, bernaise sauce


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 1, 2010)

Only two entries ???

Oh well, I'm glad I'm not competing with these two----They look soooo tasty---Gonna take some thought!

Bear


----------



## culturedhick (Sep 1, 2010)

Those look great! Now which one do I choose........


----------



## distre (Sep 1, 2010)

_And here I was ready to go thru all these entries and we only get two. I can't complain since I didn't enter. But I agree with Bearcarver I'm glad I'm not competing against these two since they look so good. Now I need to go and get something to eat I just got really hungry. Now which one to pick?????????_

_Nice Job, They both look great._


----------



## realtorterry (Sep 1, 2010)

man I really wanted to enter this one! Im lucky to get in one or two smokes a month


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 1, 2010)

only 2 entries but they look great


----------



## shooter1 (Sep 1, 2010)

Dang, I was hoping to see more entries as I was curious what people would do to fancy it up. Definitely 2 creative entries and they look great. Couldn't make up my mind so went with the coin toss. Good Luck to both of you, nice job.


----------



## jirodriguez (Sep 1, 2010)

Both look great! Now off to vote!


----------



## ravenclan (Sep 1, 2010)

Both look great !!!!

wish i had smell-a-vision  !!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 1, 2010)

Both look delicious,  I can't believe that only TWO people entered this one....


----------



## meateater (Sep 1, 2010)

Both entries are awesome 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, now which one do I vote for?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 2, 2010)

Bump


----------



## thunderdome (Sep 2, 2010)

I voted! Both look great.

What happened to these threads? I wonder why the "active threads" page is allowing threads to go to the depths of pg 3 so easily


----------



## lugnutz (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm puttin my money on 1 and 2...off all the entries these are the two to watch!


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 2, 2010)

Shameless Bump...


----------



## chefrob (Sep 2, 2010)

Beer-B-Q said:


> Both look delicious,  I can't believe that only TWO people entered this one....


ditto..........


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 3, 2010)

I too am shocked that there are only two - We already know that the are both winners so lets not go the popularity contest here and give them both the recogintion they deserve


----------



## bbally (Sep 3, 2010)

Both great entries, but Breakfast is the meal of success!


----------



## rdknb (Sep 3, 2010)

WOW 2 great ones, but i love breakfast so


----------



## que-ball (Sep 3, 2010)

These are two great entries, but I'm not surprised that there weren't many entries.  It's one of those meats that are hard to get creative with, which makes these two entries that much more impressive.


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 6, 2010)

I voted for.................

Love them both!

Todd


----------



## shooterrick (Sep 6, 2010)

Both look great but I am a sucker for big boy breakfasts.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 7, 2010)

ShooterRick said:


> Both look great but I am a sucker for big boy breakfasts.


LOL---There used to be a place near one of my fishing holes:

3 eggs

Ham

Bacon

Fresh sausage

Smoked Sausage

Scrapple

Toast & Coffee

$3.95!!!!!----Called the He-man breakfast

The first time we went there, I read the menu & told the waitress," I'll take the Smoked Sausage", because I thought like usual, you had to make a choice of meat. She replied, "Sir, with the He-man Breakfast you get all of the above".

"Bring It On!"

Sorry for straying---I already voted,

Bear


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 7, 2010)

I miss scrapple. Cant seem to find it near me.


----------



## rdknb (Sep 8, 2010)

bmudd14474 said:


> I miss scrapple. Cant seem to find it near me.


I love scrapple!!!!  I get it on a holiday and my birthday as it is not the best thing to eat for my health


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 8, 2010)

bmudd14474 said:


> I miss scrapple. Cant seem to find it near me.


We can buy scrapple around here in just about every butcher shop (All PA Dutch) in the area.

I used to chip about 10 pounds of venison scraps every year with a bunch of buddies. The one guy lived on a farm, and his Dad had a huge pot (like a witches pot, but bigger than o 50 gallon drum. He'd boil & stir and all that stuff. Then we'd all show up to help dump it into our containers for our shares. Cool it down & take it home.

Great stuff !

Bear


----------



## sumosmoke (Sep 8, 2010)

This poll has closed.

LINK to winning thread


----------

